# drip irrigation system order of parts



## axescot (11 mo ago)

I'm in setting up a drip irrigation system for the fruit trees and flower bed in my yard. I have all the parts in the below image, except the Y-splitter and the timer I have is 4 zones. I was wondering would it be better to put the filter and pressure regulator before the timer? That way, when the water reaches the timer the water is filtered and the pressure is not too high.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

I would filter before the timer just so you have less chance of clogging it up.


----------



## axescot (11 mo ago)

Grizzly Adam said:


> I would filter before the timer just so you have less chance of clogging it up.


what about the pressure regulator? I wouldn't run all 4 zones at once so it shouldn't be a problem. Right?


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Yeah, I would think that would be a good idea but that is not something I have had experience with.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Unless you are in a well, the filter won't do too much. Check that the valve can operate at low pressure. I would just use the assembly diagram the manufacturer recommended.


----------

